

Feelspace - electronic compass belt - arjunbanker
http://feelspace.cogsci.uni-osnabrueck.de/en/technology_01.html

======
eru
There was also an interesting article in wired on the belt:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.04/esp.html>

